# Trivia 9/19



## luckytrim (Sep 19, 2018)

trivia 9/19
DID YOU KNOW...
Jack Daniels last words; “One more drink, please...”  .


1. The Bible tells us that St. Paul was from Tarsus ;  Tarsus,  now called
Mersin, is located in what country ?
2.  Which team is always the last to enter the Olympic stadium  for the 
opening ceremonies?
3.  Which team is always the first to enter the Olympic  stadium for the 
opening ceremonies?
4. Which of these animals is not part of the Ursidae  family?
  a.- Koala
  b. - Sloth bear
  c. - Polar bear
  d. - Giant panda
5.  Who am I?
I was born in Greece around two thousand five hundred years  ago and have had 
many short tales attributed to me; a majority of which carry a  morality 
message. Who am I?
6. What actress and singer, known for her role as Alex Russo  in the Disney 
series "Wizards of Waverly Place", voiced the role of Mavis,  the daughter of 
Count Dracula in the computer-animated film "Hotel  Transylvania" (2012)?
  a. - Bridgit Mendler
  b. - Taylor Swift
  c. - Ariana Grande
  d. - Selena Gomez
7. What liquor is traditionally used to make a Manhattan  cocktail?
8. Walter Brennan won the Academy Award for Best Supporting  Actor an amazing 
three times. For which of these films did he NOT  win?
  a. - Sergeant York (1941)
  b. - Kentucky (1938)
  c. - Come and Get It (1936)
  d. - The Westerner (1940)

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
The French defeated the British at the battle of Agincourt  basically because
the English forces had to wade through a sea of mud to reach  the French
positions, making them easy targets for the French  Bowmen.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Turkey
2. The Host Country
3. Greece
4. - a
5. I am Aesop
6. - d
7. Rye Whiskey
8. - a


CRAP !
Pretty much the opposite is true...
The English had the Longbow.
The Longbow allowed the archers of Henry's army (who hailed  mostly from
England and Wales) to aim at the French knights and dispatch  them with great
accuracy and speed. Since the French had to cross a sea of mud  in order to
reach the English positions, it was only natural that the  force with the
most and better archers would have an advantage. The French  lost over 10,000
dead, including many noblemen, while the English suffered only  112 dead and
a number of wounded.


----------

